# Master Valve



## maestro (Aug 2, 2018)

Hi All
I am installing an irrigation system and I have a question. The (Rainbird) design called for a 100PGA master valve to which I can connect a pressure reducing valve since my water pressure is above optimal for sprinklers. The 100PGA master valve can be turned on and off manually but it also has wires sticking out so that makes be think it should also be connected to my (Orbit Bhyve) controller. Do I create a dummy zone for the master valve or should I just control it manually? Also I was planning to install the master valve outside just after my backflow preventer. Is that the right place? The design seems to indicate to put it inside near the water main. Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## jht3 (Jul 27, 2018)

I'm not familiar with the bhyve, but check the manual. My old Rainbird controller has a dedicated MV connector, but since controllers do reuse a zone for the master.

My mv is inside, between two shut offs, on the copper line. I have a single water meter that the house and irrigation share. No reason you can't locate it outside, but the idea is to reduce water loss in the case of a main line break so the closer the MV is to the meter the better.


----------

